#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  Showtec Pixel sky pro ii 6x4m black cloth p187,5 incl case, excl controller

## admin

Pixel Sky Pro II

6x4m Black Cloth P187,5 incl case, excl controller

 Molton fabric with velcro for daisy chain
 Including powerbox and flightcase
 Screen grabbing possibility 
 Pipe & Drape compatible
 Excl PC controller, 40372




The Pixel Sky Pro curtains can project any content from your pc/mac directly on the curtain. It is very suitable for animations, color flows and background atmospheres. The Pixel Sky Pro is available as 3x2, P100 and 6x4, P187,5 and is finished with Velcro at all sides which makes it easy to extend it or use it with the Wentex pipe & drape system. The curtain is also applied with eyelets for shockcords. The powerbox is included with the curtain but to control the curtain you need the Pixel Sky Pro controller, ordercode 40372. This controller must be bought separately because it can control up to 8 pixel sky pro curtains. The controllers can also be linked if like to control more than 8 pixel sky pro curtains.
With the controller (40372) and the included software it is possible to do screen grabbing but it´s also possible to create text, import videos and images or show a music spectrum. The Pixel Sky Pro curtain is delivered including flightcase for safe transportation.

Specifications
Curtain
Pixel pitch: 100 mm
Light source: 504 pcs 5mm super bright RGB LEDs
LED lifetime: 80,000 hours
Curtain material: Flame retardant (SGS certified), heavy duty cloth
Curtain size: 3000 x 2000 mm
Curtain net weight: 8.5 kg
Curtain color: Black

Power box
Input voltage: AC 100-240VAC 50/60Hz
Power supply: 350W max
Voltage output: 5V
Controller color: Matt black
Power box size: 310L x 165W x 62H mm
Power box net weight: 1.8 kg

Controller: Not included, ordercode 40372
Lees meer over de Showtec Pixel sky pro ii 6x4m black cloth p187,5 incl case, excl controller

----------

